
Designed in China, Assembled in California - hunvreus
https://ia.net/topics/designed-in-china-assembled-in-california
======
throwaway23211f
> As China starts outdoing us economically, technically and strategically, we
> are turning Chinese, slowly losing the spiritual, cultural and political
> texture that made us different.

This is so absurd it's not even funny. Not because of correlations b/w this
and sentiments about "China's rise", but because what you define as "Chinese"
is nowhere nearly as rooted as the zeitgeist of Western culture.

China had Xinhai and Mao. Japan had Meiji and its successors. India had the
British empire and its current vestige. I wonder if Asians ever wonder how
Asia is but fading into a dim memory in the overwhelming march of the Borg.

~~~
chillacy
The current Chinese leadership sit around in a big room wearing suits of
western tradition below a logo symbolizing a political movement from Germany.
They’ve stopped short of adopting English as the national language like
Singapore did in order to grow economically, but they’ve assimilated plenty.

------
brabel
This is a great read. It exposes some ugly truths most people will not be
comfortable facing. Reading the 16 points in the [Universal Declaration of
Human Rights]([http://www.un.org/en/universal-declaration-human-
rights/](http://www.un.org/en/universal-declaration-human-rights/)) and how
the US government is moving further and further from that, makes the point the
author is trying to make (which not literally moving factories from China to
California, but how the leader of the Western World is moving away from its
roots, fearful of the rise of China) painfully robust.

------
DeonPenny
The fact that china has 11 trillion in assets in a country with only 12
trillion in gdp is not a good thing. Kyle Bass actually has a good talk in the
crazy amount of trouble they are in.
[https://youtu.be/dBTekk9g4-Y?t=255](https://youtu.be/dBTekk9g4-Y?t=255)

------
masonic
This is like reading a parallel-universe version of "Mein Kampf".

------
siedes
I see no reason why they would assemble anything in California, with its high
cost of living and higher minimum wage, when they could just design and
assemble everything in their own backyard for way cheaper. Cool slogan though.

Does anyone foresee a future where it would become more economically viable to
do manufacturing in California instead of literally anywhere else?

